# new grow room



## ShOrTbUs (Jul 17, 2012)

i'm upgrading my system from cfl's for veg & flower in 6sq ft to, t5's for veg in 8sqft & hps for flower in 9sq ft (2 seperate rooms). 

the flower room is basically a 3x3 closet that previously had a top/bottom, washer/dryer in it. so i already have the ductwork all set up and ready to go. the original plan was to passively exchange air from the grow room, by pulling the air out of the grow room through the air cooled hood, and pushing it outside via the exhaust duct.

what im concerned with is, i dont have central air. i use 2 5000btu window units to cool the house. together they do a fine job of keeping the house at a resonable 70F throughout the house. even on the hottest days of the summer(100F+) it still stays pretty cool(never over 75F). the growroom will be close off, but NOt sealed(for the passive air exchange). how hot can i expect the room to get running,1 600W hps light w/ air cooled hood, and a 144cfm 4" inline fan. there will be a circulation fan as well


now, if additional cool air is required. i've considered running a closed loop of the intake/exhaust system. i will seal the room. pull the air out of the room through the hood, just like before. but instead of sending the air outside. i will run the exhaust duct to a portable air conditioner, which will use the air to cool the room. hense the closed loop. now i realize that doing it this way will mean i need to add C02 to the room myself. i found this really cool thing on a hydro website i use. its basically a bag that cultivates C02. its called "exhale" for anyone who is wondering. do you think this a viable option?

the "exhale" bags cost 20$ each. the website claims that they cultivate enough C02 for 4-6 plants for up to 6 months. from the time i take the clones to harvest takes about 3 months. so essentially i can get 2 grows out of every exhale bag.

hxxp://www.ehydroponics.com/exhale-co2-bag.html

since i'm running a 600w hps in 9sp ft(approx.10,00 lumens per sq ft). i've even considered investing my money in a C02 meter and seeing how cost effective it would be to run 2 maybe 3 bags per grow to see if i can boost my returns.

whats the average C02 ppm in the air? i know this will differ depending on where you live, but is there a general number?

thoughts will be greatly appreciated


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Jul 18, 2012)

ok so i did some research. the most credible source of info was someone claiming that he works at a hydro store. that they did an experiment with the bags in a grow tent, and a c02 meter. said that they just didn't preform well enough to make it worth it.

thoughts/feedback plzzzzz )))


----------



## pcduck (Jul 18, 2012)

> whats the average C02 ppm in the air? i know this will differ depending on where you live, but is there a general number?



300 ppm


----------

